# אני נדהמת כל פעם מחדש



## cfu507

Hi, how would you say it in English? Thanks


----------



## Le Bélier

I don't understand the entire phrase, but I would start with something like _I am amazed _or _I am astounded _( נדהם בזמן הווה).  I think that כל פעם would be _every time_.  מחדש is _once again_, maybe _all over again _(something that happened before?).  With these pieces, my guess is _Every time I am amazed (all over) again_.​


----------



## Tamar

How about: I'm amazed every single time. 

But of course that depends on the context, so if you could tell us what that is, is it positive or negative?
I can think of a number of verbs for נדהמת, depending on context: amazed, estonished (I don't know if people actually do say it), shocked, overwhelmed.


----------



## Tamar

I meant *a*stonished (not estonished)


----------



## Le Bélier

Tamar said:


> ive?
> I can think of a number of verbs for נדהמת, depending on context: amazed, eastonished (I don't know if people actually do say it), shocked, overwhelmed.



Yes, _astonished _is used, but probably not as often as _amazed_.  The more common phrase in English is _surprised_, but that would probably be closer to הפתיע.


----------



## cfu507

אתן דוגמה, סליחה שזה בעברית. קרה לכם שפעם חשבתם על מישהו ופתאום ראיתם אותו ברחוב, או התקשר. כל מיני דברים כאלה שחשבתם עליהם והם קרו? בכל פעם שזה קורה לי אני נדהמת מחדש.​


----------



## Nunty

One phrase could be "It never ceases to amaze me that...", but that might be old-fashioned. "I'm always surprised when..." is another. There are plenty of others, but a lot depends on the register you're looking for.


----------



## cfu507

Nun-Translator said:


> One phrase could be "It never ceases to amaze me that...", but that might be old-fashioned. "I'm always surprised when..." is another. There are plenty of others, but a lot depends on the register you're looking for.


 
Hi, I wanted to write it to a friend, informal email.
Thank you!


----------



## Nunty

cfu507 said:


> Hi, I wanted to write it to a friend, informal email.
> Thank you!



In that case I would go with "I'm always surprised when..." or "It's so amazing when..."


----------



## Le Bélier

Yes, I agree with Nun-Translator.  I also wanted to add that "It never ceases to amaze me that..." doesn't seem old-fashioned to me.  But it is definitely a different register, not really more formal.  When I hear this phrase, the dependent clause usually describes somebody doing something incredibly senseless or stupid, probably not for the first time, and that the person's stupidity has come to be an expectation rather than a surprise.  For example, if John is about to lose his house because he cannot pay the mortgage, and his wife continues to stay with him despite his gambling and general lack of household responsibility, then one might say "It never ceases to amaze me why she stays with him" or "It never ceases to amaze me how he hasn't lost his house".  Does that make sense?


----------

